# HHI to Savannah



## Mayble (Jul 31, 2014)

My family will be staying at Disney's HHI Resort in October.  We would like to take a day trip to Savannah.  Is there a ferry from HHI to Savannah? 

Any recommendations for must do's in HHI and Savannah?


----------



## tstraveler2 (Jul 31, 2014)

You can drive from HHI.  It is about 35 to 45 miles.


----------



## Gophesjo (Jul 31, 2014)

Its awfully cliché, but my family loved Paula Dean's restaurant in Savannah.  I didn't go with them, and went to a great little Asian fusion place with an old high school classmate instead.    All of the monuments and historic churches in downtown Savannah are pretty interesting.


----------



## cissy (Aug 1, 2014)

If you drive, there is free parking on the near side of the intracoastal, and a ferry from there across to Savannah.  I'm sorry, I don't have the exact details.

If you are satisfied with only four hours in Savannah, you could take the Spirit of Harbor Town for around $ 50? per person.


----------



## Joe33426 (Aug 1, 2014)

Had dinner at Paula Dean's and was not impressed, but we had an amazing dinner at the Olde Pink House.  The service was terrific and the food was great. 

Last time we were in Savannah it was too cold (in the 50s), but I would have liked to do a bike tour.  There are also ghost tours, etc.  and the little downtown area is really cute.  

Have a great time!


----------



## momeason (Aug 1, 2014)

This is a great tour company with Trolley tours, ghost tours, etc.
The trolley tours leave from this location.

coolsavannahtours.com/


----------



## hjtug (Aug 1, 2014)

There is a walking tour of the historic district if you are all strong walkers.  In any case you might want to walk along the river.  The trolley tours are great and you can get off and on at various stops.  If you are so inclined read "Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil" before you go.  Many of the sights of interest are connected with the book.  Bonaventure Cemetery is interesting, but it is a drive from the historic district.  Allow as many hours as you can for the visit.


----------



## jont (Aug 1, 2014)

Joe33426 said:


> Had dinner at Paula Dean's and was not impressed, but we had an amazing dinner at the Olde Pink House.  The service was terrific and the food was great.
> 
> Last time we were in Savannah it was too cold (in the 50s), but I would have liked to do a bike tour.  There are also ghost tours, etc.  and the little downtown area is really cute.
> 
> Have a great time!



Ditto on both
went to Paula Deans only to say I had been there.
The Olde Pink House was outstanding! the best service we have ever had. we also stopped by a few weeks ago around 5 for a cocktail at the bar downstairs. same great service.
We would like to do a late night ghost tour someday but haven't gotten around to it yet. maybe next year.


----------



## jme (Aug 4, 2014)

A full day in Savannah is worth it. 

Paula Dean's is OK, but it's fallen off lately, according to most people. 
THE place to go for southern cooking in Savannah has always been, and still is, Mrs Wilkes.  

http://mrswilkes.com/

It requires reservations well before, but it's worth it. Paula Dean's has always gotten the hype, but Mrs. Wilkes was always been rated much higher. 

Walking around the historic district and "town squares" in Savannah is fantastic....please allow time for that. 

Madison Sq is a favorite of mine. 
http://goo.gl/maps/06yoO

some interesting cafes:
http://www.savannahgetaways.net/more/coffee_houses_bakeries_and_tea

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=cafes+in++savannah&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

*Historic Squares, images:*
http://www.google.com/search?q=sava...nJ-W58gHJ34GABg&ved=0CDEQsAQ&biw=1019&bih=526

Historic Squares, history:
http://www.visitsavannah.com/essential-savannah/squares-parks.aspx

map:
http://lindberglce.com/2012/0421_24_Savannah/squares.jpg


----------



## Laurie (Aug 4, 2014)

We once took the ferry over from HHI, and then the trolley tour. Fun, but we didn't have enough time in Savannah to wander around on our own, or to eat where we really wanted to eat - we felt rushed and concerned that we'd miss the ferry back. I don't know whether there are better ferry schedules - if not, driving seems like a better idea, and what we'll do next time.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Aug 4, 2014)

Dinner at Alligator Soul was delightful.
http://www.alligatorsoul.com/


----------



## jont (Aug 4, 2014)

jme said:


> A full day in Savannah is worth it.
> 
> Paula Dean's is OK, but it's fallen off lately, according to most people.
> THE place to go for southern cooking in Savannah has always been, and still is, Mrs Wilkes.
> ...


We loved Gallery Espresso and also Madison Square. Our first time in Savannah we stayed at the Inn on Forsythe and spent Sunday morning walking around and just stumbled upon this location.  What a delightful place! Needless to say we had a wonderful Sunday breakfast at Gallery Espresso. Still haven't gotten into Mrs. Wilkes but it's on my bucket list.


----------



## Mayble (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback.  I think we are going to drive as we do not want to feel rushed.
We will probably do a walking tour or trolley tour once we get there.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Mayble said:


> Thanks for all the feedback.  I think we are going to drive as we do not want to feel rushed.
> We will probably do a walking tour or trolley tour once we get there.



We like the Old Town Trolley Tours with the parking/car barn just after you get into Savannah.  It doesn't take long at all to do a complete loop your first time, then continue on and get off/on at the sights you want to see.  It's very convenient to the entire tourist area.


----------



## Mayble (Aug 5, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> We like the Old Town Trolley Tours with the parking/car barn just after you get into Savannah.  It doesn't take long at all to do a complete loop your first time, then continue on and get off/on at the sights you want to see.  It's very convenient to the entire tourist area.



Thanks!  I like that they offer free parking with the Trolley Tour.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 5, 2014)

Please observe all posted speed limit during your drive to Savannah.


----------



## hjtug (Aug 5, 2014)

Look for a trolley discount coupon in the visitors guides.


----------



## Luvtoride (Aug 5, 2014)

*Ferry to Sav*

Hi, we did the ferry trip from HHI to Sav last year and it was a very nice from harbourtown at Sea Pines to the tranquil waterways to get there.   We still had plenty of time to do the trolley tour around Sav, although we didn't get off til near the end.  Personally there wasn't much we felt compelled to explore more along the way.  We still had time for a leisurely lunch at the Old Pink House and agree it was one of the best dining experiences we've had.  Still had time to leisurely walk around and back to the ferry.  Seemed to be a well paced and nice day for us.  Also got to meet a lot of nice people on the Ferry and trolley. We're going back to HHI with friend at the end of this month and they have never been there.  We'd consider doing it again if they want to see Sav.  
Brian


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 10, 2014)

Does the ferry from HHI to Savannah run year round?


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 11, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> Does the ferry from HHI to Savannah run year round?



Take a Boat to Savannah / 101 Things To Do

That link has several companies listed and says they all run year-round but maybe with limited schedules in the off-season.


----------



## pghsportsfan (Aug 11, 2014)

If you're into ghost/historical tours... check out Blue Orb tours in Savannah, we've gone twice and loved it both times...  http://blueorbtours.com/


----------

